# Wulff wird neuer Bundespräsident



## AMUN (3 Juni 2010)

*Wulff wird neuer Bundespräsident*

*Ein Nachfolger für Horst Köhler ist gefunden: Union und FDP haben sich auf Niedersachsens Ministerpräsident Christian Wulff als Kandidat für das Amt des Bundespräsidenten geeinigt. Seine Wahl gilt als sicher.*

Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) bestätigte die Kandidatur von Christian Wulff am Donnerstag offiziell. Sie halte ihn für einen wunderbaren zukünftigen Bundespräsidenten, sagte die CDU-Chefin in Berlin im Beisein der Vorsitzenden von CSU und FDP, Horst Seehofer und Guido Westerwelle.

Komfortable Mehrheit

Der 50 Jahre alte Wulff soll dem am Montag überraschend zurückgetretenen Horst Köhler nachfolgen. Die Bundesversammlung tritt zur Wahl des neuen Bundespräsidenten am 30. Juni zusammen. Union und FDP verfügen dabei über eine deutliche Mehrheit. Von den 1244 Wahlmännern stellen die Koalitionsparteien mindestens 644 – 21 Wahlleute mehr als für die absolute Mehrheit nötig sind. Damit könnte Wulff auch ohne Hilfe der anderen Parteien bereits im ersten Wahlgang gewählt werden. 

SPD-Chef Sigmar Gabriel kritiserte das Vorgehen der Bundeskanzlerin bei der Kandidatensuche. Es habe keinen ernsthaften Versuch Merkels gegeben, einen Kandidaten lagerübergreifend zu finden, sagte Gabriel am Donnerstagabend in der ARD. Von der Kanzlerin sei lediglich ein „Höflichkeitsanruf“ gekommen. Die SPD hätte auch jemanden mit einem CDU-Parteibuch akzeptiert. „Aber jemand, der nur dazu dient, die innerparteilichen Machtkämpfe von Frau Merkel auszutragen, das ist für eine so schwierige Lage, in der Deutschland gerade ist, wirklich zu wenig.“ SPD-Fraktionschef Frank-Walter Steinmeier wertete die Entscheidung als Niederlage für Merkel. Sie habe sich offenbar dem Druck aus der eigenen Partei beugen und Wulff akzeptieren müssen.

Opposition mit eigenen Kandidaten

Grüne und SPD wollen den Theologen Joachim Gauck als gemeinsamen Kandidaten für das Amt des Bundespräsidenten vorschlagen. Gauck war erster Beauftragter für die DDR-Stasi-Unterlagen. Der Bürgerrechtler gehörte 1990 der ersten und letzten frei gewählten DDR-Volkskammer an. Er gilt aber als chancenlos. Die Linke will ebenfalls einen eigenen Kandidaten zur Wahl stellen. Ein Name wurde allerdings noch nicht genannt. In „den nächsten Tagen“ werde ein geeigneter Kandidat gesucht, hieß es. Gauck lehnt die Linke ebenso ab wie den schwarz-gelben Kandidaten Wulff.


Nach Köhlers überraschendem Rücktritt am Montag war vor allem Bundesarbeitsministerin Ursula von der Leyen (CDU) als aussichtsreichste Bewerberin genannt worden. Sie galt als Merkels Favoritin. Gegen die Ministerin hatten jedoch Politiker des konservativen Flügels der CDU Vorbehalte geäußert. Als aussichtsreichster Anwärter für die Nachfolge von Wulff im Amt des Ministerpräsidenten gilt der niedersächsische CDU-Fraktions- und Landesvorsitzende David McAllister. 

Quelle: Focus


----------



## Katzun (3 Juni 2010)

ist zwar nicht die beste besetzung aber besser als von der leyen...


----------



## NormanBates (4 Juni 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht die beste bestzung aber besser als von der leyen...



...oder Gesine Schwan ! :kotz:


----------



## trooper16 (4 Juni 2010)

> Wulff wird neuer Bundespräsident


Erst mal abwarten ob der Berliner Kindergarten (CDU/CSU und FPD) hin bei der Wahl durchbringt. Bei Köhler war die Sache auch noch knapp geworden (1 Stimme)!!


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Juni 2010)

Da hat Merkel wieder mal einen ihrer innerparteilichen Konkurrenten weggelobt! Ich find Wulff gut und in meinen Augen wird er in diesem eigentlich wertlosen Amt schlicht verschenkt! Er war nach meiner Ansicht der wahrscheinliche Nachfolger von Merkel als Unions-Kanzlerkandidat.

Den Kandidaten von Rot/Grün nämlich Gauck begrüße ich sehr und wünsche ihm auch den Sieg.
Das die Linke ihn nicht unterstützt hat ja seine bekannten Gründe!


----------



## Anawak (4 Juni 2010)

Gauck ist eine hervorragende Wahl und ich hoffe er setzt sich trotz klarer Mehrheit von Schwarz-Gelb in der Bundesversammlung durch


----------



## jupp24 (5 Juni 2010)

Als unpolitischer Bürger kann man den Nachrichten und Kommentaren und diverser Sabbelsendungen nach, auf allen Medien den Eindruck gewinnen das der *Herr Köhler* ein " Weichei" ist und die dummerhaften Bemerkungen wie *Horst Lübke*....oder Wirtschaftskrieg Ihn dazu gebracht haben den Bettel niederzulegen. Man kann die Meinung gewinnen die ganzen Berichte werden bewusst gestreut um den tatsächlichen Grund zu verschleiern, der anscheint so brisant ist um ihn nicht öffentlich zu machen..
Denn warum wird nicht so wie im Fall *Oskar Lafontaine* ein Dauerfeuer auf * Herrn Köhler* abgegeben.
Denn Er (* Lafontaine* ) hatte ja auch ein wichtigen Grund gehabt um sein Amt niederzulegen, vor der Wahl seinerzeit hatte man erklärt das nach Kohl die Politik für den Bürgern besser werden würde, und was ist erfolgt..... Steuererhöhungen für die Kleinen und Steuererlässe für die Wohlhabenden und vieles mehr. So, zu *Herrn Köhler*, ich vermute mal das er nicht derjenige sein will den letzen Sargnagel einzuschlagen zur deutschen Wirtschaft.
Obwohl er für Deutschland nur den " Grüß_August ) machen muss, gehört zu seinen Amtsgeschäft seinen Friedrich Wilhelm *( Ohne diese tritt das Gesetz nicht in Kraft.)* unter diversen Dokumenten zu machen, unter anderen zu den für Deutschland ruinösen Finanzaktionen, da er als Finanzfachmann in den Geschäft sich aus kennt, hat er für sich die Reißleine gezogen.


----------

